# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  nos ha visitado eidanyonson ( el levitador,xDD)

## Magnano

Lo pongo en esta sección porque es noticia que nuestro moderador eidan venga a Barcelona. Es el lunes día 27. Y supongo que por la tarde estaremos por Plaza Catalunya. No estamos seguros de que se va a hacer exactamente, pero algo se hará.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Mas os vale estar por ahí a la tarde! Jajajaja, ¡me apunto seguro!  :302:  Cuando salga del insti, os llamo.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Quién será ese Eidan?  :Tuxout:

----------


## MagNity

solo estaras el Lunes? es por si estas el miercoles te pases por el SIS!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Por ahí nos pasaremos  :Smile1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Por ahí nos pasaremos


Hombre! Así mato a dos pájaros de un tiro!  :302:

----------


## Ritxi

¡Nos estas llamando pájaros!

----------


## Ming

No, esta diciendo que os quiere matar  :O11: 

PD. Con Dani iremos a buscar a Eidan... puede que con tren, jeje. Entonces... decidir una hora o algo para quedar en el Zurich. (al mediodía o así, o más tarde...)

¿La belleza es magia?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Ming tiene razón, jajajaja.

Pues Clara, yo a las 18:30h puedo estar en Barcelona. Si quedáis antes, ya os llamaría para saber donde estáis.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Movido a encuentros. Creo que aquí tiene más cabida que en noticias mágicas. Pasadlo bien  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Luis, ¿te vienes? :D

&#193;lvaro, que yo sepa Dani y yo hemos quedado a las 9 en Sants (creo), aunque todavía no se sabe seguro; y si Eidan no puede coger ese vuelo... pues nos esperaremos charlando ^^
Va a acabar de nosotr@s hasta las narices  :Note:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Me pilla un poco lejos Ming... :P

----------


## Ming

Avión, coche o bici, Luisito &#172;&#172;
Que quiero conocerte  :O10:

----------


## Tracer

A las 9 de la mañana el lunes? a lo mejor podria acercarme a eso de las 10'30

----------


## eidanyoson

Luis, la próxima (dentro de menos de 3 meses, si todo va bien) me voy a verte a Málaga. Si me dejas  :Smile1: . Así ya puedes ir preparando lo que quieras para anonadarme. A mi no me hace falta. Es imposible que yo deje anonadado a nadie  :001 302: . por ceirto, bein movido.

Y a los demás, yo aviso en cuanto sepa el avión que cojo (de momento tengo reserva para uno que sale a las 7:40, pero por si acaso, que está mal de plazas).

Y otra cosa ¿cansarme yo?  :Rofl:  esa si que es buena. Mientras no sea al revés...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Aquí te espero!

----------


## Ming

> A las 9 de la mañana el lunes? a lo mejor podria acercarme a eso de las 10'30


A las 10'30 espero que ya estemos en el tren/metro para ir a Sant Cugat (o con el planteamiento en mente), que como por la tarde se queda con los otros... le daremos una vueltecita en tren...  :302: 

Eidan, cuando veas a Luis grábale las rutinas de cubielte(s), que quiero verlas  :Wink1: 

¿Con quién te vas a casar?  :117: 
(pero... ¡entonces el baile de la boda no era real?  :07: )

Eidan, Dani y yo tardamos más de una hora en llegar allí, por lo tanto... llegaremos por si fueses en ese vuelo... y sino... pues esperaremos ^^

Tracer, te esperamos encantad@s ^^

----------


## Tracer

Como seguramente suba en coche, podria ir a sancu si estais en algun sitio fijo y me lo detecta el gps...

----------


## Ritxi

Pues acabo de venir de Barna y realmente este Eidan... es un cachondo jeje

----------


## luis_bcn

pues eso,hoy nos ha hecho una visita eidanyonson a nuestra magnifica ciudad ( barcelona,xD )
es un chico ( va con segundas ,xD ) muy enrollate y la verdad es que bastante graciosillo ( mas o menos como yo ) nos ha hecho algunos juegos y la verdad es que estaban muy bien, el chaval sabe aunque diga que no , pero con lo que nos ha dejado estupefactos a sido con su gran levitacion ,diosssssss,nos la hemos comido tod@s!!!xDDDD, ni david coperfield,ejejje,dejando a un lado la levitacuon me a encantado conocerle en persona , es maravilloso y ya lo hecho de menos,sniffffff,que buen chaval eres y eres bueno tio!!!
un abrazo
p.d: tengo que colgar las fotos , levitacion incluida,xDD

----------


## Tracer

Pues ya tardas, que yo al final no he podido ir!!!!! no se si ming recibio el sms....

----------


## t.barrie

Estamos a la espera de las fotos, sobre todo las de la levitación, :Wink1:

----------


## Ritxi

Luis, ya había un hilo abierto y te los he juntado para no liarnos.

Subir las fotos!!

----------


## Ming

Lo siento Tracer... recibí tu sms, claro que sí; muchas gracias por mandarlo para avisarnos, gracias. Siento no haberte respondido se me fue la olla...  :Oops:  Lo siento.

Sobre la levitación de Eidan... uffff... lo mejor que he visto nunca... waaaaa... Nos cuenta la historieta... se sitúa, nos mira, mira el ángulo, lo ajusta para que Luis lo viese (la levitación) perfecto... respira... se concentra... uffff... y la hace  :302:  Y luego nos mira como diciendo... "Qué, ¿lo he hecho bien? A que mola."... Y yo pensando... "Este tío es un p*to crac de las levitaciones", no se le ha visto nada y... nos la hemos comido todos los presentes... hombre... supongo que si nos hubiésemos situado... justo al otro lado... pues como que no, pero así... waaa, que precisión de ángulos  :302: 

Bueno, sin más, sigo estudiando, que si no me lio... y...  :O11: 
Un placer haberte conocido Eidan, vuelve pronto  :Wink1: 
Gracias por todo  :Smile1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Sin duda, una gran persona, "muy salao"  :302: . Manuel, ya sabes que me han parecido los juegos que nos hiciste, aun sigo flipando con el rey de picas, jajaja  :302: . Me ha gustado tu manera de transmitir los juegos, así que me llevo una buena impresión (¿ves como no me iba a llevar una decepción?).
Me ha encantado poder estar un rato por allí, aunque solo fueran un par de horas. Encantado de conocerte Manuel! Espero que coincidamos en otra ocasión!

¡Saludos!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Dani, cuando leas esto, acuérdate de subir las fotos, jajajajaja.

----------


## Magnano

Problemas de conexión, las sube &#193;lvaro.

El día genial, ha sido magnifico. Eidan es una persona genial, me he reido tantísimo... Increible, Eidan ya estamos impacientes a que vuelvas  :Wink1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

¡Aquí las fotos!

Quedan 4 fotos, que ahora me las pasa Dani.

----------


## luis_bcn

la verdad es que para ser de madrid es un tio de puta madre!!!!que grande eres eidan!!por cierto en la foto que salgo parezco un poco sarasa,no??

----------


## Magnano

Jajajajjaja, que buna Luis, ¡Si da los buenos días y todo! jajajajaj como me he llegado a reir...

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Aquí las que faltan:

----------


## Iban

Virgen santísima, qué gentuza.

----------


## MagNity

bueno, a ver si puede venirse un miercoles y así lo juntamos con los del SIS!!!
por desgracia he tenido que preparar una grabación para un espectaculo que se me avecina en nada y no he podido librarme... Eidan, espero que para la proxima pueda conocerte!!!

----------


## luis_bcn

no se subir fotos!:(, como lo haceis para un chico de barrio con pocos estudios,osea que sea muy facilllllll

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Luis, en "Responder", en "Opciones adicionales", clica en Gestionar archivos adjuntos, y una vez ahí dentro, seleccionas el archivo, y subes hasta un máximo de 5 fotos creo.

A ver si te sirve esto.

----------


## mayico

Bueno aunque yo esté lejos del sito de quedar... me hago la idea de lo que tiene que ser una quedada, y debe ser alucinante.
Por cierto, me has ganado la sonrisa con la nariz de payaso, jejeje, yo esque veo un payaso... y me hago niño jejeje.

----------


## Ming

¿Y no os ha recordado un poco a alguien?...

----------


## Ritxi

Pues el susodicho no dice nada, debe estar preparando la nueva versión de los conejos pasa-pasa que se nos ocurrió   :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

> Pues el susodicho no dice nada, debe estar preparando la nueva versión de los conejos pasa-pasa que se nos ocurrió


Jajajjaa, será eso  :302: 
... o eso o es que no nos quiere volver a ver más... :(

La verdad es que hay algo de Eidan que me ha sorprendido mucho... y es que es como Iban  :117:  , de verdad.
Vale, físicamente no se parecen... ni en los juegos... Iban hace cartas a través de la mesa y Eidan levita... en eso no se parecen... Eidan se come una palmera de chocolate en... 15 minutos y Iban tarda 3 horas en comerse una manzana... vale, en eso tampoco se parecen... Pero... es que son iguales... y porque conozco a tres MODs (actuales) más que sino... podría llegar a pensar que todos los MODs son como ellos...  :07: 

Tengo "una" carta firmada por Eidan  :Note: 


PD. Eidan, te he pillado leyendo...

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Qué cabritos sois!  :001 302: 

Llegué a casa a la 1 de la mañana y me he despertado hará una hora o así. Llegué tarde porque me encontré en el aeropuerto con 3 rubias que ya me habían preguntado para ir a una estación en Verdeguer (Alvaro y Magnano saben de lo que hablo) y se habían perdido  :Eek1: . Evidentemente no podía irme sin un conejo pasa a pasa. Eso si, se complicó el asunto por lo pequeño del espacio de los servicios aeroportuarios. Pero al final aplaudieron que es lo que cuenta (y yo tuve que salir corriendo y saltando por encima de los torniquetes porque me cerraban la puerta del último avión).

Me lo pasé francamente bien. Me puse por primera vez mi nariz de payaso(gracias Dani) que es algo que he querido siempre, siempre, siempre y durante un día he sido un niño ilusionado de nuevo. Eso, no tiene precio y os lo debo a tod@s. He conocido gente fantástica, que sta tan ilusionada con este arte como yo, e incluso más, cosa que no creía posible.

¡Ah! y como diría Luis, sois majísimos a pesar de ser de Barcelona  :Yes: 

¡Ya os vale! ¿cómo se os ocurre subir esas fotos? ¡qué vergüenza!.

Magnano, muchas gracias por estar ahí, bueno a todos, y sobre consejo no hagas caso a nadie (y no me refiero a mi) se tú mismo. Todos tenemos derecho a equivocarnos (¿a qué fastidia?)-. al final me veo con la menmónica aprendida en breve ¡hay que fastidiarse!.

LuisBcn, jejeje, cuando llegamos a la puerta de su trabajo Ming saludó y yo tuve que mirar dos veces. Está tan delgado que lo confundí con el quicio ejeje. pero luego es un tío genial. Es un vacilón de mucho cuidado (vamos como yo) y acepta y hace bromas sin parar. Por cierto ni se ocurra subir el video, si no, la próxima vez la nata no vas a poder echártela en ningún sitio...  :001 005:  jijiji. Y sí, lo reconozco tienes un cull precioso. (Ya me he puesto a practicarlo, que lo sepas).

Ritxi: ¡Uf ritxi! que grande y alto eres "joío". Si le cambiáramos al nariz sería del tipo George Cloony, con presencia, alto, canoso, vamos un gigoló. Pero más, es menos Cloony, pero mucho más mago, digo majo. Se te nota mucha soltura haciendo juegos, pero mucha mucha. Creo que si fuera mujer me habría enamorado. Y no es coña. Muchas gracias por firmarme eso, me debes unas notas  :Cool1: .

Álvaro creo que al principio estaba nervioso, o le imponía yo o algo (imponer yo... jua jua jua) pero luego ya se soltó y me gustó el juego de la jota el 7 y el 4. Me gustaría que me comentases por privado como es, porque quiero ver cómo funciona lo que te dije. A ver si realmente queda mejor como solución o no. Me vino muy bien que vinieras, porque me moría de hambre jeje.

Ming es muy especial. Pero especial como lo son las cosas buenas. El problema que ella confunde ser diferente con ser peor.Y en su caso es al contrarrio. Yo, que soy mayor, sé que es cosa de la edad y se le pasará con el tiempo, pero me fastidia ver las cosas claras y no poder hacer nada para arreglarlo. ¡En fin!.
Por otro lado muchas gracias por venir a buscarme al aeropuerto (y a tu padre también gracias, claro), por soportarme TODO el día (menudo valor), por llevarme el libro, por invitarme, por... ¡jo! cualquiera que lo lea...  :001 302: . Me va a costar aguantarme hasta que decidas enseñarme tu ambiciosa. Pero aguantaré. Te lo dije.
y espero que no te salga mal el examen, creo que eso no me lo perdono.


Bueno, estoy ya impaciente por volver (aunque tardaré ni se sabe, pero bueno). Además ¡¡no probé el pan con tomate típico!!, pa matarme  :117:

----------


## eidanyoson

¿En qué somos iguales iban y yo?  :Eek1: 

(sí, pillina, me has pillado)

----------


## Ming

> ¿En qué somos iguales iban y yo?


Estáis igual de locos ^^

... y de que ya estamos deseando que volváis por aquí a visitarnos  :Oops:

----------


## Ming

> Evidentemente no podía irme sin un conejo pasa a pasa. Eso si, se complicó el asunto por lo pequeño del espacio de los servicios aeroportuarios. Pero al final aplaudieron que es lo que cuenta (y yo tuve que salir corriendo y saltando por encima de los torniquetes porque me cerraban la puerta del último avión).


Nooooo, me lo perdí  :O10: 




> Magnano, muchas gracias por estar ahí, bueno a todos, y sobre consejo no hagas caso a nadie (y no me refiero a mi) se tú mismo.


Cierto... Dani... nos tienes que contar el resultado final, eh xD




> Álvaro creo que al principio estaba nervioso, o le imponía yo o algo (imponer yo... jua jua jua) pero luego ya se soltó y me gustó el juego de la jota el 7 y el 4.


Al principio y si no te conoce suele estar calladito, es Álvaro  :Wink1: 




> Me va a costar aguantarme hasta que decidas enseñarme tu ambiciosa. Pero aguantaré. Te lo dije.
> y espero que no te salga mal el examen, creo que eso no me lo perdono.


Primero va Pulgas, que la idea fue de él...  :Wink1: 
Sobre el examen... pues ya lo he terminado... la he liado en una pregunta, pero bueno, por lo demás espero que tenga buena nota... aunque debe de ser 0'1 o 0'2 en la nota final  :O15:  y yo estudiando...  :117:  

Siento mucho el final, pero mi cabeza ya estaba en química y... lo siento  :Oops:

----------


## eidanyoson

Para nada. No lo sientas.

Yo hubiera aguantado incluso menos en tu lugar jejeje.

Un kiss ¡muah!. :O13:  :O13:   :001 005:

----------


## Ritxi

> Ritxi: ¡Uf ritxi! que grande y alto eres "joío". Si le cambiáramos al nariz sería del tipo George Cloony, con presencia, alto, canoso, vamos un gigoló. Pero más, es menos Cloony, pero mucho más mago, digo majo. Se te nota mucha soltura haciendo juegos, pero mucha mucha. Creo que si fuera mujer me habría enamorado. Y no es coña. Muchas gracias por firmarme eso, me debes unas notas .


YO TAMBIÉN TE QUIERO  :Love: 

p.d.- Quireres bailar los pájaritos conmigo'

----------


## Ming

> p.d.- Quireres bailar los pájaritos conmigo'


Jajajaja

Luis, es este el video -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_92aR80fWag
 :302:

----------


## Magnano

Es verdad, se me olvidaba comentaros, muchas gracias por los consejos, nunca vienen mal.

Y Eidan, sabes que nosotros no te hemos aguantado, tú nos has aguantado a nosotros, mira que venir todo un día...

PD: me alegro Ming por lo del examen.
PD2: para más información mirar Blog de Magnano

----------


## luis_bcn

eidan ,yo vacilon?? a que te parto la boca !!! xDDD,me he reido bastante con el video pro con lo que mas a sido con michael jackson ( no ha muerto ,aun corre por tus venas,jajjjaa) que coordinacion ,que puesta en escena ,increible,jejeje,os lo debisteis pasar muy bien .
y otra cosa ,eso que dicen que ya tenemos ganas de que vuelvas no te lo tomes a pecho ,que tampoco es para que vengas cada año ,cada 10 o asi esta bien,jejjejee,es coña lo sabes, tengo ganas de que vuelvas ( pero que yo no este currando,ya que  no me gusta estar pendiente si entra alguien y ess cosas ) 
p.d: como te dije ayer ,podiamos hacer una macro quedada tod@s !! avisando con tiempo claro!!!
un abrazo pequeñin
otra p.d : ming ,no dices nada de que yo te firme otra, :(,jejjeje

----------


## Iban

> ¿En qué somos iguales iban y yo?


¿¡¿¡¿¡¿¡¿¡¿¡¿¡¿¡ QUÉEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## Vicentico

Hola a todos. 


     No quería meterme en el post, porque como no he estado, no puedo comentar nada. Pero como me gusta leer todos los post , en este he llegado a la conclusión de que todo aquel que conoce a Eidan, acaba diciendo lo mismo, "ERES UN CRACK Y UN FENÓMENO", tanto dentro de la magia como fuera, y me permito decirlo en mayúsculas porque es verdad. Y también que no he podido evitar ver el bailecito que te marcaste en tu boda. Llevo unos años practicando bailes de salón y te digo que está muy bien, original y sobre todo divertido. No cambies. Por cierto, a partir del 17 de octubre que es cuando mi mujer hace el examen de la oposición y hasta que empiece a estudiar otra vez, si no aprueba, seguramente pueda sacar algo de tiempo libre para quedar, a ver si puede ser esta vez .

----------


## eidanyoson

¡A ver si es verdad! vicentico

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Vicentico, Eidan, tampoco he podido evitar meterme en este post.

Como ya he hablado por privado con ambos, me apunto a las quedadas. Estoy deseando aprender de ambos. Eidan, por lo que he podido saber de tí, eres un crack.

Lo del baile, ¡¡¡brutal!!! sobre todo la parte de MJ.

Vicentico, creo que definitivamente, sí. En un par de meses me mudo a Alovera.

----------


## eidanyoson

Hombre, ya estás cerca, pero si te mudas allí, estas casi ¡En casa!  :001 302:  :001 302: 

Y si, soy un crack, todo lo que toco hace ¡crack!, pero por lo demás bien ejem...

----------


## Ming

Bueno, pues ya sabéis, todos a Barcelona que los magos y yo os estaremos esperando para conoceros y hacernos unas magias ^^
(si cuela...)

----------


## Vicentico

Pues nada Arturo, nos veremos por aquí. Avisa cuando estes establecido.

----------

